# The old and the new (writing sideboard) Finished for now



## christoph clark (24 Mar 2008)

Some of my older projects

My kitchen which I built 1 year before we started building the house.






Includes a fridge and dishwasher






The worktop between the kitchen and living room with built in note pad box and cut out for pen.







An old style dresser





My latest project is a cupboard for my office using my partners desk, which I didn't make, as a model. 






The top will have 3 inlay panels in the same false leather and 5 draws. totalling 2.5 meters long





















The front is made up of 4 draws and 1 cupbaord on each side and 4 draws in the middle. Adding the 5 draws of the top = 17 draws.






With raised panel sides












After there will be shelves which will be full length and to ceiling height . The whole finished piece will fit on the end wall in my office.






MORE TO COME...........


----------



## OPJ (24 Mar 2008)

There's some very impressive work there - and a very clean, well lit workshop you have yourself also.

Looking forward to seeing the rest soon!


----------



## Matt_S (25 Mar 2008)

Lovely tiled workshop 8)


----------



## Gordon T (25 Mar 2008)

WOW and WOW

GT


----------



## PowerTool (25 Mar 2008)

Excellent work,love the raised panel doors  
Nice workshop as well (although _far_ too clean.. :lol: )

Andrew


----------



## christoph clark (28 Mar 2008)

Funny but I consider it as my garage and not a workshop, don't know why.


----------



## John McM (28 Mar 2008)

Bonjour Chris, particularly love the Kitchen. cracking stuff. Workshop/Garage or whatever looks great, how big is it. Gotta be better than my old shed. What's it like to live in France? I often envy what I see on the telly, 3 barns 20 acres, farmhouse etc £120k not quite but you know what I mean.
Regards from blighty


----------



## 9fingers (28 Mar 2008)

The living conditions in France depend quite heavily on where you derive your income. A mate of mine has his modest pension paid in sterling and subject to Uk tax and then has to convert it to Euros at the prevailing rate. When he first went out there and Euro was about 65p now he is paying 78p or so for a Euro so a big difference. 
Also i don't know what the actual inflation rate is in France but as one who holidays there most years it seems to be getting significantly dearer year on year for tourist type expenses hotel/fuel/food/eating out.

Bob


----------



## christoph clark (28 Mar 2008)

The garage workshop is 40m2 fully insulated, tiled, heated, 2 doors to connect to the house, 1 phone point, built in multiroom audio with ceiling speakers and 2 garage doors.
I have been living in France for over 16 years now. It has, in the last few years, become more expensive. Saying that the house prices are far less than the UK. I would say about half. even so, I buy most of my tools from the UK and try to visit 3 different supermarkets to get as many BOGOF's as possible and other things like good old Baked Beans and Walkers crisps.

As for income I have always been working here for a British company as an engineer for the channel tunnel and as my wife is french she too works.


----------



## christoph clark (5 Apr 2008)

*Today I glued up the top*




















Finished the middle carcass






And fiited the top on roller stands to get an idea of what it will look like.










More to come


----------



## 9fingers (5 Apr 2008)

Looking good so far!

Plus all that space, festools and bessey clamps-all very gloat worthy.

Even a couple of glimpses of a Normite shirt too!!!

Regards

Bob


----------



## christoph clark (5 Apr 2008)

> Even a couple of glimpses of a Normite shirt too


Yes thats for when it gets cold

You will see on the right of the picture with the clamps I have 2 new Axminster clamps with green handles.. For the price they are very good...


----------



## 9fingers (5 Apr 2008)

Ah! yes,
How do you rate the axminsters Vs Bessey?

Bob


----------



## christoph clark (5 Apr 2008)

> How do you rate the axminsters Vs Bessey



Well I have only had them for 1 day and used them twice but I like them. Maybe thats because they cost half of the Bessey's. I like them better than the Dakota. In fact there doesn't seem to be much difference between the Axminster and the Bessey apart from the price.. Time will tell........


----------



## christoph clark (8 Apr 2008)

Today (Tuesday) I glued the final front frame onto the carcass





Fitted the draw runners in the main cupboard





Moved the top because I needed the space





Went and bought some more wood ready for the 17 draws










And made a mess.. ah no  






More to come


----------



## Mcluma (8 Apr 2008)

Beuatifull work 

But if you are gluing everyting toghether, will you be ablte to get it into the room :roll:


----------



## christoph clark (8 Apr 2008)

> But if you are gluing everyting toghether, will you be ablte to get it into the room


The 3 base units will stay separate and will be just pushed together when finally installed but the top is one long 2.5 metre piece. There is no problem moving it around like this.... :idea:


----------



## 9fingers (8 Apr 2008)

Hi Christoph,

Do you find it fairly easy to buy decent wood in France? A mate of mine who lives much further south than, you near Villeneuve Sur Lot complains that most of the timber he is offered makes B&Q wood look good quality.

What sort of places do you use?

Regards

Bob


----------



## RogerM (8 Apr 2008)

Christoph - looking really good. And rapid progress too! This is my favourite type of thread - lots of lovely WIP photos. Any thoughts on finish yet?


----------



## lucky9cat (9 Apr 2008)

Christoph, that's an impressive job your doing there. It's must take a bit of effort to shift it around the garage when you work on different aspects of it. And progress looks swift too.

Love the light you have in the shop as well.

Ted


----------



## christoph clark (9 Apr 2008)

9fingers":gm3jj2fw said:


> Do you find it fairly easy to buy decent wood in France?



I have never had a problem but then I have had recommendations from french people who are in the know. I have bought all of mine from CBI in Boulonge. You need to look in the yellow pages (page jaunes) under scieries de bois



RogerM":gm3jj2fw said:


> Any thoughts on finish yet?



I will be doing some tests today after I have bought a new stain. This is my week point but a simple 2 or 3 coats of stain followed by 2 coats of clear varnish.. It must match the color of the desk I have in my office.


----------



## 9fingers (9 Apr 2008)

christoph clark":g53oqeda said:


> 9fingers":g53oqeda said:
> 
> 
> > Do you find it fairly easy to buy decent wood in France?
> ...



Thanks Cristoph.
I'll pass that on but I expect he will have checked out the page jaunes.
Maybe it is a regional thing.
I've just had a look at CBI website - just like UK builders merchant sites
Looks like there will be something interesting but as you drill down no detail at all.
Maybe I'll visit them next time I'm over - we tend to use Speedferries Dover-Boulogne crossing so not much of a detour.

Bob


----------



## Woody Alan (9 Apr 2008)

I tried some of the Axminster clamps and had to send them back. I did a post with some pics of them. The problem was that the main bar was bent and twisted in all directions. If this problem has been resolved and they are now as straight as the besseys then they are good value.
Would you say they are as straight as your besseys Cristoph?

Alan


----------



## christoph clark (10 Apr 2008)

Today I fitted it all together to see how it would look.







You can see now how big it is...






Made the skirting boards






Started to read up on how to do through dove tails...lol






Then tried it using the trend dc400











First test was ok






Cut up all the wood ready to make the 17 draws






Planned it.






And made the first draw frame with dado in back
















Did a colour test but I'm not quiet there yet.






And finally the post man came with a parcel for me.... The green fake leather for the top from Germany






More to come....


----------



## christoph clark (20 May 2008)

A long over due update of my latest project.

Made 3 raised panel doors.






Made and cut the 20 or so meters of beading for around the draws.





















Finished cutting the skirting






Finished the top using 2 coats of an antique mahogany stain, 2 coats of a mahogany colored varnish and 2 coats of a clear gloss varnish
















Cut the mdf inlay panels for the top making sure there is just enough gap for the false leather on each of the 4 sides making a nice fit.











Then cut the bottom side of the panels at 45 deg.





Glued the false leather using impact adhesive.





















Test fitted to check they fit and all is ok


























And started to finish the base cabinets











And stain the doors






More to come.. coments welcome... 8)


----------



## Rich (20 May 2008)

Very Very nice, and great pics too I'd like to be THAT good ,workshop is very nice too, just one question, where will your knees go when you sit at the desk?

regards,
Rich.


----------



## Raggy (20 May 2008)

That is absolutely stunning


----------



## christoph clark (20 May 2008)

Rich":2cjl5n9d said:


> where will your knees go when you sit at the desk?



It's not a desk it's a cupboard which will have shelves fitted above. It's to complement my writing desk. see the first post.



Raggy":2cjl5n9d said:


> That is absolutely stunning



Thanks Raggy and welcome to the Forum..


----------



## monica (21 May 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Waka (22 May 2008)

That really is a top quality peice of work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrbingley (23 May 2008)

Lovely piece of craftsmanship.

Don't take this the wrong way, but it has the appearance of age even though it's brand new.
It's stunning.

Chris.


----------



## skipdiver (23 May 2008)

Very nice Cristoph.I like the proportions.It seems well balanced.


----------



## christoph clark (5 Jun 2008)

Another over due update.

Finished staining and varnishing the 15 draws.





Fitted the hardware. You can also see I have achived the old fashioned look I wanted.






























Getting there






All but 1 cupboard to finish







|Show how the middle cupboard joins with the left cupboard




















Now with the draws fitted

[
















The colour in the photos is strange. Some it seems to be almost brown and other red. Infact its a mix of the 2 and the 2nd to last photo is a good guide of the true colour.
Just have to fit the doors and fit it in my office. The plan is then to make shelves that will fit on top but my wife wants me to do some other jobs before so soon this will be on hold.....


----------



## christoph clark (12 Jun 2008)

Ok thats it for now. Fitted in my office. The shelves are on hold as the mrs wants some other jobs doing.
Unless you have a better name for it i'm calling it a writing sideboard beccause of the green inlayed panels.


----------



## seaco (12 Jun 2008)

Lovely work christoph, your not the christoph clark are you if so I don't know how you have the energy for woodwork?


----------



## christoph clark (12 Jun 2008)

> your not the christoph clark are you


  

I wish I was. I'm surprised it's took this long for somebody to recognize me..


----------



## Mcluma (13 Jun 2008)

christoph clark":2ejylkql said:


> > your not the christoph clark are you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is Christoph Clark?


It did come out beautifull, trully a work of art


----------



## 9fingers (13 Jun 2008)

Google is your friend Mcluma!

Bob


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Jun 2008)

9fingers":1lyooa5g said:


> Google is your friend Mcluma!
> 
> Bob



In this case not if you're Googling at work. 

Very nice work, sir.


----------



## 9fingers (13 Jun 2008)

Dave R":6kgetrvx said:


> 9fingers":6kgetrvx said:
> 
> 
> > Google is your friend Mcluma!
> ...



Fair comment, although thankfully my employer is open minded enough not call in the thought police over Google results. They do however get a bit over emotional if staff follow up obviously dubious links.

Bob


----------



## woody67 (13 Jun 2008)

Christoph Clark......!!!!! More like Clark Kent!!! :shock: Well done you fella.  

Mark


----------

